# Compiling: List of methods



## Nukoca (Aug 18, 2009)

I am compiling a list of solving methods for a speedcubing poll on misterpoll.com. I made a survey awhile ago on surveymonkey.com, but they only let 100 people take it, so that was a bummer. Misterpoll.com, however, has an unlimited amount of results that it can handle. So please join with me as I compile a list of methods to include in one of the questions.

*2x2x2 Methods* *(CF methods for 3x3)*

*Beginner's Methods*

Layer by Layer (LBL)
http://rubikscube.info/beginner.php

Beginner's Guimond
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13055

*Speed Methods*

Ortega
http://rapidshare.com/files/129358752/Ortega_Method-English.doc
http://rubikscube.info/ortega.php
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/2x2_ortega.html

Gaétan Guimond
http://rapidshare.com/files/129358753/Guimond_Method-english.doc
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/2x2_guimond.html

Marc Waterman (Uses CLL)
http://rubikscube.info/waterman/index.php

Erik-Gunnar
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5184
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/EGIndex.html

OFOTA (opposite face orient, orient, all)
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/OFOTA-1.html

Stern-Sun

*Blindfolded (BLD) Methods*

Orientation Permutation (OP)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsknmW5Q6NM
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8653

Old Pochmann


*3x3x3 Methods*

*Layer by Layer Methods*

Jessica Fridrich
http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/cube.html

Vandenbergh-Harris
http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/vh/vh

*Beginner Layer by Layer Methods:*
Dan Brown:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsQIoPyfQzM
http://jeays.net/rubiks.htm

*Blockbuilding Methods*

Lars Petrus
http://www.lar5.com/cube
http://petrus-speed.netne.net/

Gilles Roux
http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Intro.html

Tripod
http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/Tripod/main.html
http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/L1/ece.htm

Zbigniew Zborowski (ZZ)
http://cube.crider.co.uk/

Ryan Heise
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/


*Corners First Methods*

Ortega
http://rubikscube.info/ortega.php
http://rapidshare.com/files/129358752/Ortega_Method-English.doc

Gaétan Guimond
http://rapidshare.com/files/129358753/Guimond_Method-english.doc
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/2x2_guimond.html

Marc Waterman
http://rubikscube.info/waterman/index.php


*Edges First Methods*


*Hybrid Methods*

JTLE
http://algobase.110mb.com/JTLE.html


*Experimental Methods*

Lars Nielsson's Orient First
http://www.speedcubing.dk/index.php...st-method&catid=40:advanced&Itemid=58Nielsson

David Salvia
http://www.speedcubing.com/DavidJSalvia.html

Human Thistlethwaite
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/human_thistlethwaite_algorithm.html

Triangular Francisco method
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11896


*Blindfolded (BLD) Methods*

M2/R2
http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/

Old Pochmann
http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php

2OP
http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/3OP_guide.html

TuRBo (for edges)
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/turboedges.html


*Speed Blindfolded (BLD)*
http://cube.garron.us/BLD/speed/


*Advanced Substeps*

MGLS
http://cube.garron.us/MGLS/

Winter Variation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2uIqju7ZJo

Zborowski-Bruchem (ZBF2L)
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/zb/zbll/zbll
http://www.cubewhiz.com/zbf2l/

Zborowski-Bruchem (ZBLL)
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/ZBLL

Jessica Fridrich F2L
http://www.opticubes.com/cubing/f2l/

CLL/ELL
http://www.speedcubing.com/final_layer_corners.html
http://dtwoner.110mb.com/index.php?p=1_31_CLL

http://www.speedcubing.com/final_layer_edges.html

OLL/PLL
http://www.cubewhiz.com/oll.html
http://www.speedcubing.com/final_layer_orientation.html

http://www.cubewhiz.com/pll.html
http://www.speedcubing.com/ross_permutations.html
http://www.speedcubing.com/final_layer_permutation.html
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL

COLL/EPLL
http://www.cubewhiz.com/coll.html
http://www.speedcubing.com/final_layer_corners_no_edge_flips.html

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/ELL
http://www.cubewhiz.com/pll.html (algs 4-7)
http://www.speedcubing.com/ross_permutations.html (algs 4-7)
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL (algs 1-4)



*Big Cube Methods*

Reduction
http://bigcubes.com/

K4 (Thom Barlow)
http://rxdeath.com/k4/

Cage Method (Per Kristen Fredlund)

Sandwich
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Sandwich (wiki page needs content)


*Big Cube Blindfolded Methods (BLD)*

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201

R2
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/r2.html



*Square-1 Methods*

Lars Vandenbergh
http://www.cubezone.be/square1.html

SSS1M (Shelley Chang)
http://shellie.nfshost.com/cube/square1.php

Jason Baum
http://jmbaum.110mb.com/square1.htm

How to get it into a Square Shape
http://popelka.ms.mff.cuni.cz/~vitas/txt/cube21/cube21-dokostky.html
http://www.alchemistmatt.com/cube/square1list.html#61

*Bandaged Square-1*
http://dtwoner.110mb.com/index.php?p=1_3_Bandaged-Sq-1

*Other/Unknown*
http://sinac.orgfree.com/square-1/beginner/overview.php
http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1.htm




*Megaminx Methods*
http://translate.google.com/transla...ril/mega_index.php&sl=fr&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
http://erikku.110mb.com/minx.html
http://grant.tregay.net/cube/solutions/megaminx/index.html
http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/speedsolving/megaminx/



*[Master] Skewb Methods*



*Pyraminx Methods*
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_Speedsolving_Methods
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74zFmYtSfew



*Rubik's Clock Methods*
http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/clock.htm
http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/speedsolving/clock/



*Rubik's [Master] Magic Methods*

*2x4 Magic*

Beginner's Method
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxSTVfxE7Ds&feature=related

Advanced Method
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeTXwU8J_sQ

*Master Magic*

Stefan Pochmann
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8rNspyU6Ig

Ooms Method


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 18, 2009)

MGLS-F (Fridrich F2L)
MGLS-P (Petrus F2L)
MGLS-Z (ZZ F2L)
MGLS-H (Heise F2L)
M2/R2
3OP
Freestyle BLD
Human Thistlethwaite
Grant's HTA stuff.
...



Also, this has been tried before.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, it has. Didn't work too well, even though the wiki isn't regularly updated. Takes alot of work to get links to every single method and post them up, too.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

What's the Saliva method? Is that a joke, or is it real?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> What's the Saliva method? Is that a joke, or is it real?



:fp

Salvia.

On topic: Guimond


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> What's the Saliva method? Is that a joke, or is it real?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2009)

Ethan!!!!
Rebels Use Roux 
NOT SALVIA


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 19, 2009)

Do Fridrich/Petrus variations count? If so, JTLE


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 19, 2009)

Triangular Fransisco method
Ortega


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Do fridrich variations count? If so, JTLE.



Very very cool idea john.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't forget... XG!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Don't forget... XG!



It is only known like, 2 minutes! Does it count:confused: Of course it does!


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

Xtreme-Garron is a pretty good method.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess 
it is!


----------



## mark3 (Aug 19, 2009)

VH
and... thats all i got


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, guys! 
I'm only looking for pure methods, not hybrids. Assuming we have, say, 20 different methods, there can be over 400 different hybrid combinations, which is a bit much to put on a poll. 

Also... is Ortega a 3x3 method? I thought it was 2x2 only.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 19, 2009)

Ortega is also a 3x3 method. Its a CF method. 
And the hybrid method mentioned does have a unique step. The last cross piece+CO is pretty unique.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 19, 2009)

A boy at my school once told me there was a method where you have to get T's on each of the sides


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 19, 2009)

sandwich. just a cage variation; but once again so there are many cage variants out there. so far my 4x4 centres system is the fastest (i think)
the centres system produces a 4-look average (using fairly fast algs) with minimum one alg needed(VERY LUCKY!! or just zero...xD) and maximum 6 algs.


and not forgetting k4!


----------



## CanadianPires (Aug 19, 2009)

The "ring" or "doughnut" method that someone posted a vid of a couple days ago.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> What's the Saliva method? Is that a joke, or is it real?



What's next, the marijuana method?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 19, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > What's the Saliva method? Is that a joke, or is it real?
> ...



Rofl at that


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

What about LBL Rubiks method, it actually has different algorithms than dan browns method...


----------



## Edmund (Aug 19, 2009)

EJF2L ftw.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2009)

The Salvia method is indeed a joke.


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

Salvia is a real method, do your research!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2009)

*whoosh*


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 19, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> sandwich. just a cage variation; but once again so there are many cage variants out there. so far my 4x4 centres system is the fastest (i think)
> the centres system produces a 4-look average (using fairly fast algs) with minimum one alg needed(VERY LUCKY!! or just zero...xD) and maximum 6 algs.
> 
> 
> and not forgetting k4!



k4... dang it! theres already a method called that! ach... 

(k4 is also the name for one of my methods)


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

Kirjava said:


> *whoosh*



:confused:???:confused:


----------



## Asheboy (Aug 19, 2009)

fundash said:


> What about LBL Rubiks method, it actually has different algorithms than dan browns method...



Wasn't it written by Dan Knights?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 19, 2009)

fundash said:


> Salvia is a real method, do your research!



He wasn't referring to the existence of the method. He was referring to the fact that the method itself is f-ing retarded.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. I can't believe this topic has gone so far without any links to any of the methods. Just a list. Someone might need to put the methods(with links) in the wiki, and possibly this topic will be no more.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 20, 2009)

Okey dokey... here's what I have so far:

Completely intuitive(no method)
Heise
Salvia Method
Corners First
Edges First
Waterman
Cage
Layer by Layer (Dan Brown Method)
Layer by Layer with Keyhole
Petrus
Roux
Fridrich
ZZ
ZB
Human Thistlethwaite
Vandenbergh-Harris
Triangular Fransisco method
Ortega
Tripod

I suppose I SHOULD be also gathering substep thingys too... like WV and MGLS or EJF2L.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 20, 2009)

Nielsson Orient First

It's not proven fast yet, but it is original.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 21, 2009)

Get substeps, then links for everything. It doesn't hurt if you go out and find them yourself, that's what I did. Then my topic got deleted for some reason.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Reduction?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 21, 2009)

This is for 3x3, 12/13 year old.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 21, 2009)

Any good reason you took my suggestion of Human Thistlethwaite (link), which no one uses, but not MGLS-F, which has two official 13.xx users?

Also, M2/R2 is a perfectly legitimate 3x3x3 solution system.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Aug 21, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I suppose I SHOULD be also gathering substep thingys too... like WV and MGLS or EJF2L.



Hey Nukoca,

I'm pretty sure ZB and VH are both "substep thingys" as well.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 21, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Any good reason you took my suggestion of Human Thistlethwaite (link), which no one uses, but not MGLS-F, which has two official 13.xx users?
> 
> Also, M2/R2 is a perfectly legitimate 3x3x3 solution system.



I'm sort of mixed up about this. When I first posted the topic, I was looking for pure methods, just things like Fridrich or Petrus, but not substeps like MGLS.
But I'm thinking that perhaps I should include MGLS in the survey as well, but *not* listed along side all the methods you can use it with, like this:

*Methods*
Fridrich
Petrus
ZZ
Heise
MGLS-F (Fridrich F2L)
MGLS-P (Petrus F2L)
MGLS-Z (ZZ F2L)
MGLS-H (Heise F2L)

I'm thinking more of something like this:

*Methods*
Fridrich
Petrus
ZZ
Heise

*Substeps*
MGLS

Do you get what I'm saying? Sorry, but I think it gets confusing listing all the possible combinations of method/substeps mixtures in one list.

At any rate, I'll edit some more of your first post into the list later, I've got to go. 

EDIT: Done.



guitardude7241 said:


> Wow. I can't believe this topic has gone so far without any links to any of the methods. Just a list. Someone might need to put the methods(with links) in the wiki, and possibly this topic will be no more.


Thanks for the suggestion, I've added a whole bunch.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to a tutorial for the Cage or Guimond method? After that, I'll have linked to all the methods in the list.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 23, 2009)

LarsN said:


> Nielsson Orient First
> 
> It's not proven fast yet, but it is original.



Just to clarify, this is not a corners first method. It's an orient first method. First you orient all pieces, then you permute all pieces.

Good job putting links in the list.


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the cage method is for bigcubes (a centers last method)

mvg


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 23, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> krazedkat: there was no need to quote the entire first post, you could simply have asked him to add your method.


Could you add the Petro method?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 23, 2009)

For the Layer By Layer method, I don't think you should call one of them the Dan Brown method. Dan Brown's tutorial of that method is popular, but he didn't "create" that method. The person who "created" that method was Dan Knights, and that method was published in a booklet that was included with Rubik's Cube sold in stores since 2003.

Since the past year or two, the method that come in an instruction booklet with the Rubik's cube has changed. It is basically LBL with Orienting Edges, Orienting Corners, Permuting Corners, then Permuting Corners. That method has fewer algorithms than 4LLL so technically it's not 4LLL.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 23, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Ethan!!!!
> Rebels Use Roux
> NOT SALVIA



Rebels use ZB !! ZBLL FTW!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2009)

You forgot k4 http://rxdeath.com/k4/

were you considering listing methods for more puzzles as well? If you can make this list extremely comprehensive then I'll sticky it for you.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> You forgot k4 http://rxdeath.com/k4/
> 
> were you considering listing methods for more puzzles as well? If you can make this list extremely comprehensive then I'll sticky it for you.



Sticky, you say? 

I suppose including other puzzles would be a good idea.
But there's lots of puzzles out there... how about
Square-1 [Ultimate]
Megaminx
Skewb
Clock?
Pyraminx
[Master] Magic?

Oh, and thanks for the k4 suggestion.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan!!!!
> ...



YEAHHHHH!~
ZBLL IS SO FTW


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 24, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Could you add the Petro method?





Nukoca said:


> I think this method could have some potential as an EF (Edges first) method. At this point, however, I believe it has too many steps to make a decent method.
> 
> Allow me to quote your comment on your vid for convenience.
> 
> ...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 24, 2009)

My topic of methods(I made that topic a little bit ago) has been updated, with more links than before. In the Intermediate Section.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 27, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> *Uncatagorized (I'm working on it...)*
> 
> Lars Nielsson's Orient First
> http://www.speedcubing.dk/index.php...st-method&catid=40:advanced&Itemid=58Nielsson
> ...



Hey guys... what would these four go under? I don't think they fit into any category I've made so far...


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 28, 2009)

The Wiki now hosts a complete list of methods here. Feel free to add to it


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 31, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> The Wiki now hosts a complete list of methods here. Feel free to add to it



Thanks for the info... I added a bit more to the list.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2009)

CLL: http://dtwoner.110mb.com/index.php?p=1_31_CLL

Jason Baum's square one method: http://jmbaum.110mb.com/square1.htm

SSS1M: http://shellie.nfshost.com/cube/square1.php

r2 method for bigcubes BLD http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/r2.html

random sq1 cubeshape pages:
http://popelka.ms.mff.cuni.cz/~vitas/txt/cube21/cube21-dokostky.html
http://www.alchemistmatt.com/cube/square1list.html#61

bandaged square-1 (2gen): http://dtwoner.110mb.com/index.php?p=1_3_Bandaged-Sq-1

I'll probably find more things to add.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 28, 2009)

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

What about the Musli Rubik's 360 method?!


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 29, 2009)

http://athefre.110mb.com/Step1.html
this ^
no name for it but it looks sexy


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 29, 2009)

ZBLD method.
Came up with it myself.

It uses ZBLL to either solve Orientation+Permutation of edges while simultaneously orienting corners. (Using the cases which permute like a T-perm)

Or, it can be a 3cycle, using the cases which permute edges like 3cycles.
In that case it solves Permutation of edges, whilst Orienting corners.

All cases are 2gen. I have an example solve on the forum, as well as on youtube.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 6, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> http://athefre.110mb.com/Step1.html
> this ^
> no name for it but it looks sexy




Cool, I came here to post the link myself. Nice to see someone noticed my site .

There are a lot of other variations (with different amounts of memorization involved) I've considered but I figured I would just keep it simple. The one on my site is the one with the least to memorize and I really do believe it is exactly as fast as Fridrich and Roux. Though taking out the edge orientation step, memorizing more for Step 3 (to account for the flipped CE Pair), then using Kenneth's E15 seems like a good choice also.

I don't have a name yet, Fort is the best I've though of.


----------



## kunz (May 8, 2010)

lol i put in sss1m and got ss also


----------



## riffz (May 10, 2010)

lol 2OP.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 10, 2011)

Also there's Anthony Snyder's method: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Snyder_Method (its a 3x3 method)


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 10, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Also there's Anthony Snyder's method: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Snyder_Method (its a 3x3 method)


 
heh, "method" (In my opinion)


----------



## RaresB (Jul 10, 2011)

Does yau count?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2011)

This should (and will shortly) be updated.
Just as a note, this will be under way before too long.

You still shouldn't have bumped this. :/


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 10, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Does yau count?


Technically a reduction variation, so I would vote no..


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Technically a reduction variation, so I would vote no..


 
If the OP has both Fridrich and VH, it should have Yau along with regular redux.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 10, 2011)

Screw Method for Square-1:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ol-Spring-2010&p=353378&viewfull=1#post353378 (Thom Barlow's post)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4101778/sq-1 algs.txt (Stachu Korick's writeup?)


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jul 10, 2011)

Fast ???




Cool Frog said:


> heh, "method" (In my opinion)



De : Tony Snyder [email protected] 
À : Gaétan Guimond
Date : Wed,03 Jan 2001 

I Have been solving the rubik's cube since 1981 and have developed an algorithm wich average 40 turns for a fully mixed cube (mixed with 21 random turns or more). The cube-a-thon contests back in the 80's assumed 13 turns made a fully mixed cube - I average 36 turns to solve a 13 turn mixed cube. I used to average 15 seconds. Now I'm around 25 seconds. I think I'm the best in the world both in turns and it looks like I'm very slow, taking forever, even thought I solve it in record time. This is because of my algorithm. 

I'm working with Ron Bruvhem and several other indivuduals to coordinate a new world championship. I think if you can solve it in 50 turns or less with a simple solution then you may have a very good method. My method is quite complex and would take weeks to teach anyone. I'm sure Ron has already contacted you. Hope you join us. We have found one sponsor- all we need is one more good one to make it happen.

Tony


----------



## Owen (Jul 10, 2011)

The Snyder method is legitimate, and in theory, one of the fastest methods out there. I don't understand why no one takes it seriously.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 10, 2011)

Because there isn't enough documentation for anyone else to learn it. And a lot of people didn't like it that he asked for donations to develop his latest version.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 10, 2011)

Snyder's method is really powerful for FMC; basically Snyder and Heise is all you need and a lot of the time they overlap if you use pseudoblocks. For speed though I don't think his LL recog is not all that great to save a few moves. A flexible approach to F2L aka freefop is imho quite useful though.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 20, 2011)

You probably started here, but don't forget http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Complete_Method_List ....


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> The Snyder method is legitimate, and in theory, one of the fastest methods out there. I don't understand why no one takes it seriously.


 
What makes you think it's "one of the fastest methods out there"? - It's just another LL variation. Add to the fact that it's waaay too many algs to learn (I'm pretty sure even Tony doesn't know it all) and the fact that Tony makes some quite absurd claims about his method that can't possibly be true.


----------



## stoic (Jul 20, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Because there isn't enough documentation for anyone else to learn it.


 
Yeah I don't really understand how it counts as a method. Isn't it really just "Tony Snyder solves the cube (using a variety of techniques) however he feels like it"?


----------



## da25centz (Jul 20, 2011)

screw/roux for sq-1


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2011)

Not really. It's just FreeFOP with B2L+someEO and then ELL+1 and L3C for LL.


----------



## stoic (Jul 20, 2011)

So is it unique enough to count as a method on its own?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't consider MGLS a full method. Snyder is just an LL variation like MGLS.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 23, 2011)

forgot the belt method for 3x3 first solve the middle layer then work on the U&D faces


----------



## Hovair (Oct 23, 2011)

what about columns method for 3x3 where you get f2l slots then use m slice to get f2l then top layer.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2011)

Hovair said:


> what about columns method for 3x3 where you get f2l slots then use m slice to get f2l then top layer.


 
That's like a CFOP users version of Columns.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 1, 2011)

I have made my own 2x2 methods, mainly for advanced cubers:

OCL (Opposite Color Layers):1.Make a face of opposite colors
2.Use one of the 7 Orientation algorithms to make another opposite-color face
3.Use one of many algorithms to put everything in its place, while skipping PBL (Still working on)
SBOC (Solved Bars Opposite Colors):1.Make a face with two bars, with opposite colors
2.Use one of 42 CLL algorithms to make two more solved bars
3.Bring everything to its layer

If anyone is interested, leave me a private message


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 1, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I have made my own 2x2 methods, mainly for beginners:
> 
> OCL (Opposite Color Layers):1.Make a face of opposite colors
> 2.Use one of the 7 Orientation algorithms to make another opposite-color face



A much better way to do this is to do the first two steps of guimond.You can often create a pair of opposite colour faces using less moves then a OLL algorithm using guimond for the first two steps.

In short you first method is guimond, but learning a set of algorithms to always skip PBL, and a less efficient way of doing the first two steps

I don't think your methods are very well suited to beginners as there are many algorithms needed.

BTW
I used your second method before when I got one of the easiest cases you can get for your method
I think it should be named pseudo-CLL as methods like this get the "pseudo" prefix. (pseudo F2L, pseudo rouxblocks,etc)






Solve 2 0:25 1.56 seconds


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> I think it should be named pseudo-CLL


 
It already is. People have been using it since forever.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 2, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I have made my own 2x2 methods, mainly for beginners:
> 
> OCL (Opposite Color Layers):1.Make a face of opposite colors
> 2.Use one of the 7 Orientation algorithms to make another opposite-color face
> ...



Well... you know, beginner methods usually require as few algs as possible. Do you really expect a beginner to stuff up his head with ~100 separation+PBL algs (for your OCL method) or even 42 CLL algs (for your SBOC method) ?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

I came up with a Pyraminx method (I'm not sure if this is the Oka Method or not):

1. solve 2/3 of a tip
2. orient the top layer centers using a commutator
3. use on of 5 algos to solve the top face

Very beginner friendly, yet WAY faster than the Edges first method. I am calling my method TCOFP (Tip-Center Orient-Face Permute)...
I seem to be good at making OLL algs and cube methods. Feel free to leave me a private message...


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I came up with a Pyraminx method *(I'm not sure if this is the Oka Method or not):*
> Very beginner friendly, yet WAY faster than the Edges first method. I am calling my method TCOFP (Tip-Center Orient-Face Permute)...
> *I seem to be good at making OLL algs and cube methods.* Feel free to leave me a private message...



The very least you could do is actually check Oka and compare. 
You "come up" with a method, give it a name and don't even bother to check how it compares to what's already out there?
Do you want us to check for you?

citation needed
Algs?
Cube methods?

BTW: nice edit on the 2x2x2 methods, mainly for beginners, advanced cubers


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 27, 2011)

Dan Brown didn't invent LBL... lol fail


----------



## Michael1026 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks a ton for this. Are those the only 2 BLD 2x2 methods? I found myself confused in both. (Yeah, noob, I know.)


----------



## rybaby (Jun 22, 2013)

*Different Methods for solving 3x3x3*

OK, so I would just like to compile a list of different ways to solve a 3x3x3 cube. Here's what I have:

1. Layer By Layer (e.g. beginner's method in the instructions).
2. Advanced Layer by Layer (e.g. Fridrich).
3. Pseudo Block building (e.g. Roux, Petrus).
4. Pure block building (e.g. Heise).
5. Edges First
6. Corners First (e.g. Ortega, Varasano).
7. Advanced Corners First (e.g. Waterman).
8. Thistlethwaite/Kociemba
9. God's Algorithm (direct solve).

Of these, 2, 3, 6, and 7 seem most suited for speedcubing. What does everybody think about this?


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

ZZ, ZB, Ortega, CFCE, triangular fransisco, Tripod...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 22, 2013)

Where's ZZ? And perhaps you should put all known methods under the type. Also, would Keyhole count as Intermediate Layer by Layer?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

click


----------



## rybaby (Jun 22, 2013)

Username said:


> ZZ, ZB, Ortega, CFCE, triangular fransisco, Tripod...



I didn't put all methods in existence here; as you can see, it says "e.g.", meaning example.

ZZ and ZB would probably fall into the "Pseudo block building" category, but could also extend into others (a little bit edges first, even, because of EOLine).

I put Ortega on there....

As for TFM and Tripod, I honestly do not know much about them, except that they probably cover several categories.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 22, 2013)

You are confusing methods with "approaches."

The solving approaches are: Corners first, Edges first, LBL, Reduction, Direct solving

Methods are variants on these approaches.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2013)

TICT


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

Dene said:


> TICT



Lol just thought about this.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2013)

There are many more possibilities. When you try to restrict methods like this it is quite easy to ignore things you simply haven't thought of or experienced - stuff like Triangular Francisco, columns first, permute-then-orient methods, pre-orient methods, methods that start with two opposite 2x2x2 blocks, non-Thistlethwaite ring methods, and L2L* are all absent. And there are surely many others which I wouldn't have thought of either.


----------



## coldsun0630 (Jun 23, 2013)

rybaby said:


> 3. Pseudo Block building (e.g. Roux, Petrus).
> 4. Pure block building (e.g. Heise).


I think these examples are swapped.

/

and there is more methods like,
columns first: salvia
separate face: belt(ring), zagorec


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 23, 2013)

homer simpsons f3l method


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 23, 2013)

rybaby said:


> I didn't put all methods in existence here; as you can see, it says "e.g.", meaning example.
> 
> ZZ and ZB would probably fall into the "Pseudo block building" category, but could also extend into others (a little bit edges first, even, because of EOLine).
> 
> ...



wouldnt ZZ rather fall under "Reduction"? after all, Edge Orientation reduces the cube do a state where it is solveable with only L/U/R/D.
After Edge Orientation, its more Block Building though.. with a layer by layer style last layer. why are you trying to "order" the methods in these subsets completely?


----------



## Renslay (Jun 23, 2013)

What about the Random Method, where you chose the next element randomly, and put in its place.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 28, 2013)

What about BLD mathods ? I don't see any in this thread, and they definitely qualify as "different ways to solve a 3x3x3 cube".

3OP, Old Pochmann, M2/R2, BH, TuRBo, DIADEM, and so on. and of course any combination of one of them for corners and the other one for edges.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 28, 2013)

TMOY said:


> What about BLD mathods ? I don't see any in this thread, and they definitely qualify as "different ways to solve a 3x3x3 cube".
> 
> 3OP, Old Pochmann, M2/R2, BH, TuRBo, DIADEM, and so on. and of course any combination of one of them for corners and the other one for edges.



we'll put them under a category like "Commutators/Conjugates"


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> we'll put them under a category like "Commutators/Conjugates"



That does not cover Old Pochmann, M2 and R2


----------



## tx789 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> That does not cover Old Pochmann, M2 and R2



those could go under basic bld methods

Does 3OP use commutators?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 28, 2013)

Making a method taxonomy is a good idea and something I've considered before.

However, you are not the people to do it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2013)

tx789 said:


> those could go under basic bld methods
> 
> Does 3OP use commutators?


3OP uses "orient first, then permute in 3cycles" (hence the name). I guess the 3cycles could be called commutators but they really are just A-Perm/U-Perm


----------



## TMOY (Jun 28, 2013)

The usual A-perm is actually a commutator. About the U-perm, it depends on which alg you're using (the usual MU alg is a commutator; the usual RU alg can also be viewed as a commutator but in a more contrived way).

And this is only the basic 3OP method. More advanced 3OP users usually use more algs than just A- and U-perms to permute pieces, and most of these algs are comms.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2013)

*Different Methods for Solving 3x3*

Ok. There was another thread about this but it was bad. So I made this one. 

*Big 4*

The 4 most common speedsolving methods:

*CFOP*

Also known as Fridrich. The most common method among speedsolvers. The WR single and average for 3x3 and OH were set with this method. Has 4 steps, Cross F2L OLL PLL. That is why it received the name. First you solve four edges about a center. Then you finish the first two layers by pairing a corner and edge and placing them. Oll makes all top color stickers face up. 57 oll algorithms. Pll places or permutes the pieces of the last layer. 

*Roux*

Roux is pretty cool. Gilles Roux got an official sub-15 average with his method. The third fastest solver in the world, Alex Lau AKA 5BLD, uses roux. Roux has four steps. First you build a 1x2x3 block on L. Next you build another 1x2x3 on the R avoiding breaking the first block. Next step is cmll. Uses 1 of 42 algorithms to orient and permute the corner of the last layer. The final step is last six edges. Uses only M and U moves to finish the cube. Very cool looking in fast solves. 

*Petrus*

Arguably the slowest of the big 4 but one of the most efficient. I don't believe there have been any sub-10 averages with this method. This method uses a lot of blockbuilding. First build a 2x2x2 block. Then extend it to a 2x2x3. Next orient the remaining edges. Finish the f2l with only R U moves. Finally, solve the last layer. There are many approaches to last layer. OLL/PLL, COLL/EPLL, ZBLL, and others. 

*ZZ*

A relatively new method with lots of potential. The third fastest oh solver uses zz. It can be hard to get used to at first but once you do, it is really awesome. The first step is the eoline. All edges are oriented and DF and DB are placed. Next solve the f2l using only RUL moves. No F or B and no rotation. F2L is supposed to be done through blockbuilding. For noob cfoppers (this is not recommended) the other cross edges are placed and f2l is solved like fridrich with no rotations. Then there is last layer. Most common methods are OLL/PLL and COLL/EPLL. 

*Other Blockbuilding*

*Heise*

Heise is a good method for fewest moves especially though sub-20 averages have been recorded. First you build four 1x2x2 squares. These all have to exclude one color. Next the squares are lined up and the edges are oriented. Then 5 edges and 2 corners are solved. Finally, the last three corners are solved with a commutator. 

*Tripod*

Not much to say. 2x2x2 block. Build a 1x2x2 square on each side. Now finish the f2l with R,F,U preserving all blocks. Finally solve last layer. 

*LS/LL*

Methods for last slot that effect last layer. 

*ZB*

Orients edges while solving the last f2l pair. Like 300 something algs. People have learned though. Then ll is solved in one of 493 (?) algorithms. Few or none have learned all 800 something algorithms. 

*VH*

Dumbed down version of zb. Setup the final f2l pair. Then orient edges while you insert it. 

*MGLS*

First orients the edges while placing the last f2l edge. Then corners are oriented while placing the final f2l corner. About 100 algs total. Just leaves PLL. Some use a subset for when corner is in its place but twisted wrong. 

*Winter Variation*

Orients corners while placing final f2l pair. Used in methods where edges are preoriented. 27 algorithms. Leaves pll. 

*Lol Methods*

Methods that are joked about but never really used. 

*TICT*

Bad method created by Feliks Zemdegs. One would expect more from a WR holder. Not going to go into detail. 

*MOIST*

Joke method. Solve cube in one alg. 

*Lots of other methods*

Lots of other methods are created but no one uses them for real. 

*Corners First*

Used to be more common. Not so much now. First corners are solved. Then somehow edges are solved. Many different variations. Minh Thai used this to win the first world championship. Marc Waterman uses a good variation. Requires 100+ algs though

*Columns First*

Solve 4 f2l pairs. Orient the corners of the last layer. Solve the last 8 edges. Different variations are used for l8e. 

*Potential but Rarely Used*

These have potential but few use. 

*CFCE*

Used by Guus Razoux Shultz to place second in the first world championship. Like CFOP but solves last layer differently. First solves the corners. Then solved the edges. Like 78 algorithms iirc

*L2L4/k*

Created by Duncan Dicks. Developed and changed by Stachu Korick. Basically you solve the first layer then solve the last 2 layers in 4 steps. Like 210 algs so kind of ridiculous. 

*Triangular Fransisco Method*

Kind of a joke. But sub-15 averages have been posted. First, solve a triangle. Three corners two edges. Next place edges of e layer. Now place the last corner of first layer while orienting other corners. Finally solve the last six edges. 

*Belt*

Not sure where to put this. Solve the e slice. Seperate U and D pieces. Orient and Permute U and D layers. Has potential I guess. 

Those are most of the common "speedsolving" methods. Did I forget any? This took about 45 minutes lol.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 28, 2013)

This page is much better, nice job 

TICT FTW!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2013)

YddEd said:


> This page is much better, nice job
> 
> TICT FTW!



Thanks. Spent a lot of time. TICT forever.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2013)

BLD? Belt?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 28, 2013)

you also forgot the MOIST method.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 28, 2013)

Or you could use the Wiki


----------



## kcl (Jun 28, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> you also forgot the MOIST method.



If that's a real method I might throw up...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2013)

Ollie said:


> BLD? Belt?



I was looking at speedsolving. Most don't use bld methods. Belt is fine. 



mDiPalma said:


> you also forgot the MOIST method.



I guess that is lol. 



applemobile said:


> Or you could use the Wiki



I was making cause of the other bad thread.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I was making cause of the other bad thread.



but you dont need a thread because wiki exist


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 28, 2013)

Where's Triangular Francisco? And zeroing? And Pikas**t?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Where's Triangular Francisco? And zeroing? And Pikas**t?



POOP?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Where's Triangular Francisco? And zeroing? And Pikas**t?





Ollie said:


> POOP?



Tfm is on. Idk much about zeroing. Pikas**t does not deserve mentioning. Falls in the other lol methods. No bld methods!


----------



## elrog (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't you do TuRBo for corner too? Also, any BLD methods that work for the 3x3 should also work on the 2x2?

I can't believe this!! You missed one of my favorite methods! Where is the Columns First method for the 3x3? I know there are also many variants of it. Atm all I got is PEG or Pairs EG. If I recall correctly, there is also a columns method for big cubes. I think most would consider columns a corners first method despite solving 4 edges before finishing the corners (similarly to waterman).

On the wiki, it says that using EG you can many times solve the whole cube (2x2) using inspection only. This being said, it could also be a BLD method.


----------



## kcl (Jul 6, 2013)

If someone knows full EG, and they are familiar and comfortable with one looking solves, they can probably one look at least 90% of the time.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 6, 2013)

elrog said:


> Can't you do TuRBo for corner too? Also, any BLD methods that work for the 3x3 should also work on the 2x2?
> 
> I can't believe this!! You missed one of my favorite methods! Where is the Columns First method for the 3x3? I know there are also many variants of it. Atm all I got is PEG or Pairs EG. If I recall correctly, there is also a columns method for big cubes. I think most would consider columns a corners first method despite solving 4 edges before finishing the corners (similarly to waterman).
> 
> On the wiki, it says that using EG you can many times solve the whole cube (2x2) using inspection only. This being said, it could also be a BLD method.


This thread was made years ago. Calm down.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 6, 2013)

4 years passed. Still love this thread


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 3, 2014)

I use Faz's method of solving a cube: EOcross (aka zeroing) -> F2L -> OLL/COLL -> PLL


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2014)

EOCross is not at all the same thing as zeroing.

See here for clarification:
https://www.youtube.com/v/DzR_AXqnrHg


----------

